# Angel Numbers



## SeraphSoul

I keep seeing repeated numbers on license plates & the clock, so I looked them up online & found this site called Joanne Sacred Scribes which call these repeated numbers, 'Angel Numbers.'

I've been seeing Angel numbers for about a year already, different types of numbers popping up. And recently, the number I've seen often is 122, 644, 322, 711, 811, & #77 or 77#, basically a lot of 77. At other times, I see a lot of 11, 22, 33, 44, & 55....
I've looked up the meanings on the site & actually find they have some relevance to what's been going on in my life. It makes me feel encouraged...especially since I've been feeling very lost & such...

Is anyone else noticing Angel numbers? Do they have relevance to you? Do they comfort you too?


----------



## mattmc

I read license plates sometimes. The numbers don't really stay in my memory though. Good to hear that they're comforting for you.


----------



## findyourself

That's beautiful

And no, I haven't witnessed any angel numbers but I always keep my eye out for signs.

After writing a good amount of my story one night, I went to sleep and as I slept, I euphoric feeling came over me, and I could feel it mostly in my lungs as I breathed. It felt like u had two extra pairs of lungs on top of the ones I already have.


----------



## nujabes23

SeraphSoul said:


> I keep seeing repeated numbers on license plates & the clock, so I looked them up online & found this site called Joanne Sacred Scribes which call these repeated numbers, 'Angel Numbers.'
> 
> I've been seeing Angel numbers for about a year already, different types of numbers popping up. And recently, the number I've seen often is 122, 644, 322, 711, 811, & #77 or 77#, basically a lot of 77. At other times, I see a lot of 11, 22, 33, 44, & 55....
> I've looked up the meanings on the site & actually find they have some relevance to what's been going on in my life. It makes me feel encouraged...especially since I've been feeling very lost & such...
> 
> Is anyone else noticing Angel numbers? Do they have relevance to you? Do they comfort you too?


 sameee I see these numbers all the time. especially 11:11


----------



## LemonBones

I get every combination you can think of, from 01:01 to 23:23 etc, everyday for months now.


----------



## Genevievee

nujabes23 said:


> sameee I see these numbers all the time. especially 11:11


 I see 11 : 11 AM and PM all the time its kinda getting weird .I always forget to look up the meaning of those numbers .


----------



## SmartCar

Maybe I'm just being silly, are you sure this isn't occult associated ..I've never heard of this.


----------



## odetoanoddity

For many years, as if I'm intuitively attuned to this number, I always manage to see 5:23pm. I pick up my phone, and it's on 5:23, read something, look up and it's 5:23...


----------



## MobiusX

maybe you should play the lottery using a combination of those numbers


----------



## hoddesdon

I have never heard of angel numbers either. Perhaps we need some input from someone like Royals, Lilyamongthorns etc.


----------



## vm1996

At one point, 33 was appearing everywhere, typically when I arrived at places. My friends and family were all noticing and they thought it was of the devil
Anyway, it wasn't good. I started to get very weird and it was driving my insane. I still see it a lot but I guess it is just fixated in my mind now


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I kind of freaked out in Dark Souls 2 the other day. My bow was doing 222, 444, 666, 1332 damage lol

It happens sometimes in rpgs where you have 666 life, damage or mana. Or the 999 Hp from old games like Secret of Evermore. Or the lucky 7777 in Final Fantasy VII

I never really noticed angle/beast numbers on licence plates/clocks, which is weird because i ride a bike or walk every day and look at the time like anyone else.


----------



## nujabes23

Genevievee said:


> I see 11 : 11 AM and PM all the time its kinda getting weird .I always forget to look up the meaning of those numbers .


that's the very first number sequence i started to notice 11:11 yea i had zero idea what it meant. Something about your thoughts and reality.


----------



## SeraphSoul

Sorry this is very late, but I've been in a very deep depression & found no motivation to come online until now...

I'm glad I'm not the only one who's been seeing these numbers pop up here & there. 

I still see 77 a lot...
but I'm curious as to why some people see 1111 or even just 11 the most? 
Michelle Phan, the Youtuber said she sees 1111...And Matthew Lewis, the actor who played Longbottom from Harry Potter(who btw looks absolutely GORGEOUS :grin2: now) said he grew up seeing 11 everywhere & got it tattooed on his arm I think. It's really interesting to wonder if there's any meaning to these numbers? 

I can see why some may find repeated numbers more sinister than benevolent, we don't really know what the message is, or if theres even a message. It depends on how we take it...

But recently, I found that seeing the number 555, repeatedly, signaled an end to an unhealthy relationship...
There were 2 people I met recently who I thought would be my friend, but I was wrong...
I was glad it ended though, I felt the relationship wasn't really true as I thought.
I also saw 555 when I was thinking about letting go of a crush I had for 4 years.....
It's one of many reasons why I have depression... 
But long story short...I was led to a reason of why I should've let go of him years ago...

When I look up 555 on Joanne Scribes, other people said that seeing 555 meant they ended a bad relationship too. It's really interesting...:O

I'm not sure if these numbers will bring luck to a lottery though lol...


----------



## AlwaysAlive

this is creepy...


----------



## LemonBones

How can continuous occurences be fake? that's a reality that can't be ignored. Personally I can't avoid these numbers. I felt it's a calling from God to wake the **** up and realise what times we are living in. I believe it's a window of time given to get right with the creator, realise how fallen the world is becoming. Have to realise my own mistakes and try to make ammends. You may be being called out of the world in one or more sense in order to realise this. Just my thoughts on it as obviously everyone is free to think whatever they feel it means, coincidence or not.


----------



## SeraphSoul

Kyama3 said:


> How can continuous occurences be fake? that's a reality that can't be ignored. Personally I can't avoid these numbers. I felt it's a calling from God to wake the **** up and realise what times we are living in. I believe it's a window of time given to get right with the creator, realise how fallen the world is becoming. Have to realise my own mistakes and try to make ammends. You may be being called out of the world in one or more sense in order to realise this. Just my thoughts on it as obviously everyone is free to think whatever they feel it means, coincidence or not.


That's great that the numbers are giving you initiative to take positive actions in your life or see more clearly :smile2: I hope it has brought you to a lot of good :smile2:


----------



## ManicXenophobe

its just statistics and a memory/similarity bias


----------



## May19

I am convinced that I am an Earth Angel (that's a whole different story that I will save for later) For as long as I can remember, I've always been very sensitive to the supernaturals. There are certain times where I'm more sensitive than normal; most of the time, I can only sense energy. Not so much of seeing and hearing "them". Last June or so, I was in a really bad place again. There were bad energy all around me, especially in my house. I got myself an amulet with the sigil of Archangel Michael. At first, I thought it must have been a joke. This amulet is no joke. 

My relationship with Archangel Michael have been interesting for the past few months. About at least once a week for the past 9 months now, I always see the numbers 444. I know that the archangels are with me. I've been calling Archangel Michael to my aid for some incidents in these past months. And I can always feel him when he's near. It's really hard to explain, but the energy and the room feels different. 

One example would be the time I went on a drive with some friends past midnight. My friends said that the area is a safe area, but I tend to beg a differ, especially when it's surrounded by the woods. It was a clear night, but when we got to one part of the road, there was a thick fog. Everyone in the car felt it. The energy was bad; we were getting goosebumps. The fog was so thick that the headlights hardly work (forget about the fog light. all you can see is fog with that thing on). The girl driving began to break down; she was having an anxiety attack due to the intense feeling of "pressure in the air" and the eeriness of the fog. I had my amulet on that night (thankfully), and I quickly called upon Archangel Michael to protect us and to clear the fog. As I was closing my eyes to call him, I saw him coming down from above and entering the roof of the car. Then everything felt comfortable and peaceful. The intense feeling of pressure was gone; it didn't feel eerie. Our friend stopped crying and freaking out. The person sitting beside me in the back even said to me "It's gone. It felt so heavy and oppressive, but now I feel so relax. Like something or someone came" I looked at him and told him that Archangel Michael was here with us, in the car, at that moment. In less than two minutes, the thick fog disappear. The road is really long, so we eventually turned back around. When we went back the same way, the mysterious thick fog was not there anymore. 

I was so grateful that he came to our aid that night. And because I have been in so many supernatural incidents, I cannot not research. Turns out that road is not as "sacred" and "safe" as my friends said it was. There has been reports of haunting there in various part of that mountain road all relating to a lady that died in a car crash in the 70s. Apparently, she appears in the rear view mirror when it is foggy. And it has been reported that many people have felt a hand on their shoulder when they drive through a fog on that road. Maybe our friend felt a hand. I wouldn't know. She never said. Nevertheless, that fog was a dangerous one, and I'm still so grateful for his help. 

Besides this story, Archangel Michael has also helped me in times of heighten emotional distress. I do hope that I will be able to build better relationships with the other Archangels as well. And also, I understand that what I'm saying might be very hard to believe. You can choose to believe it yourself or not. But personally, I've been experiencing these things since I was a baby. So for me, it is as real as my life can ever be.


----------



## Cyruss

I'm an empath of all 6 major senses. Yes, there is one particular number I wish not to post but have shared with people I know. Sense I was a child this number has shown up in different sequences, always in particular times and will cause me to get up out of bed. There are other numbers that show up at different times and have different meanings. Those numbers don't have the same meaning as seen in books and articles. To sum it all up, we are all in a system of some sort. Sequential spacetime, events,spiritual and earth energy and so on is all tied together some how and not by a God or belief. I have always felt different energies to predict when and where things will happen. I HAVE PROOF. I use email to predict the events in detail then after it happens I respond to my email with screenshot information as proof of events. Been doing this since the days DSL internet speeds. If only you knew what's really going on way beyond religious belief you would be in the shock of your life. We Are Not Alone.


----------



## Cyruss

Alaska 3-4pm, 6.3


----------



## SJE

May19 said:


> I am convinced that I am an Earth Angel (that's a whole different story that I will save for later) For as long as I can remember, I've always been very sensitive to the supernaturals. There are certain times where I'm more sensitive than normal; most of the time, I can only sense energy. Not so much of seeing and hearing "them". Last June or so, I was in a really bad place again. There were bad energy all around me, especially in my house. I got myself an amulet with the sigil of Archangel Michael. At first, I thought it must have been a joke. This amulet is no joke.
> 
> My relationship with Archangel Michael have been interesting for the past few months. About at least once a week for the past 9 months now, I always see the numbers 444. I know that the archangels are with me. I've been calling Archangel Michael to my aid for some incidents in these past months. And I can always feel him when he's near. It's really hard to explain, but the energy and the room feels different.
> 
> One example would be the time I went on a drive with some friends past midnight. My friends said that the area is a safe area, but I tend to beg a differ, especially when it's surrounded by the woods. It was a clear night, but when we got to one part of the road, there was a thick fog. Everyone in the car felt it. The energy was bad; we were getting goosebumps. The fog was so thick that the headlights hardly work (forget about the fog light. all you can see is fog with that thing on). The girl driving began to break down; she was having an anxiety attack due to the intense feeling of "pressure in the air" and the eeriness of the fog. I had my amulet on that night (thankfully), and I quickly called upon Archangel Michael to protect us and to clear the fog. As I was closing my eyes to call him, I saw him coming down from above and entering the roof of the car. Then everything felt comfortable and peaceful. The intense feeling of pressure was gone; it didn't feel eerie. Our friend stopped crying and freaking out. The person sitting beside me in the back even said to me "It's gone. It felt so heavy and oppressive, but now I feel so relax. Like something or someone came" I looked at him and told him that Archangel Michael was here with us, in the car, at that moment. In less than two minutes, the thick fog disappear. The road is really long, so we eventually turned back around. When we went back the same way, the mysterious thick fog was not there anymore.
> 
> I was so grateful that he came to our aid that night. And because I have been in so many supernatural incidents, I cannot not research. Turns out that road is not as "sacred" and "safe" as my friends said it was. There has been reports of haunting there in various part of that mountain road all relating to a lady that died in a car crash in the 70s. Apparently, she appears in the rear view mirror when it is foggy. And it has been reported that many people have felt a hand on their shoulder when they drive through a fog on that road. Maybe our friend felt a hand. I wouldn't know. She never said. Nevertheless, that fog was a dangerous one, and I'm still so grateful for his help.
> 
> Besides this story, Archangel Michael has also helped me in times of heighten emotional distress. I do hope that I will be able to build better relationships with the other Archangels as well. And also, I understand that what I'm saying might be very hard to believe. You can choose to believe it yourself or not. But personally, I've been experiencing these things since I was a baby. So for me, it is as real as my life can ever be.


----------



## nandansahoo12

Angel numbers are the repeating number sequences (often in threes) that you may see on clocks, billboards, license plates or even in everyday items such as phone numbers.

These number sequences are thought to be a form of communication from your angels, and each number carries with it a specific meaning that can offer guidance in your life.

If you keep seeing a particular angel number, it's important to take notice and see what message your angels may be trying to send you.

Here are some common angel numbers and their meanings:

111 - This is a sign that your angels are trying to get your attention. It's a reminder for you to stay positive and focused on your goals.

222 - This number sequence is a sign that you're on the right path and in alignment with your life's purpose. Keep up the good work!

333 - This number is a sign from your angels that they are always with you, supporting and guiding you. Trust your intuition and listen to your inner guidance.

444 - Seeing this number sequence is a sign that you should pay attention to your gut feelings and intuition as they will lead you to success.

555 - This number sequence is a sign that positive change is on the horizon. Be open to new opportunities and don't be afraid to take risks.

666 - This number sequence is a sign that you need to focus on your spiritual growth and development. Pay attention to your dreams and intuition as they will guide you.

777 - This number sequence is a sign of good luck, abundance, and Prosperity coming your way.

888 - This number sequence is a sign that you are in alignment with the flow of universal energy. Trust that all is well and everything is working out for your highest good.

999 - This number sequence is a sign that completion and closure are taking place in your life. It's time to let go of the old and make way for the new.

Keep in mind that these are just some of the many angel numbers that you may see. If you see a different number sequence, trust that your angels are trying to communicate a specific message to you. Be open to receiving guidance from them and don't be afraid to ask for help when you need it.

Angel numbers can offer guidance in your life and can help you understand what messages your angels are trying to send you. If you see a particular number sequence often, take notice and research the meaning behind it to see what message


----------

